# $40 credit when you buy a Kindle Fire!



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried this? Apparently for the next two days, Amazon is offering a $40 credit for "digital content" when you buy any new Kindle Fire. That's $40 for ebooks (or other digital content like music, movies, TV shows, or apps).

www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?&docId=1001270141

I haven't tested this out myself, so I'm really hoping to hear from someone who's actually made the purchase and gotten the credit!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

This offer is legit. I just talked to a CS rep. While I could not take part in this offer because I did the 15% off on my order last week, the CS rep kindly added a $10 credit to my account.

He said while he could not disclose details, they are planning several promotions over the next few weeks.

One thing about this offer though...am I reading correctly in the fine print that you can actually spend only $27 of the $40?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Help! When I first started chatting with an Amazon rep about seeing if I could be included in this offer, our chat was dropped and I was promptly connected with a new rep. The new rep said that, because I took advantage of the 15% off promo, I was not eligible for this promo, but he would give me a $10 credit.

Now I just received an email from the first rep apologizing for the disrupted chat, and said she is applying a $40 refund to my card (in place of the $40 promotional credit offer). 

Do I need to call them and point out the error or will they catch it??


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Amazon CS.  I was told only randomly selected customers received this offer.  She said it is only for those who received the email.  Also, it is either $25 or $40 credit.  Fine print says $25 while headlines state $40.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

butchd5 said:


> Just got off the phone with Amazon CS. I was told only randomly selected customers received this offer. She said it is only for those who received the email. Also, it is either $25 or $40 credit. Fine print says $25 while headlines state $40.


Did they allow you to get the promotion? They didn't give me a $40 credit, but they _are_ giving me a $40 refund. That means my total cost for the Kindle Fire HD will be $78!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to apply it to a Kindle and it didn't work.  I got a mesage that the code could not be applied.



Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> I tried to apply it to a Kindle and it didn't work. I got a mesage that the code could not be applied.


I think the credit is for "digital content" only. So I don't think you can apply the credit towards _buying _the Kindle Fire. But once you've purchased one, your first $40 of ebooks/apps/music/video are "on the house", as it were...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And it might be that only $25 of them can be apps and the rest have to be books or vice versa.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> I think the credit is for "digital content" only. So I don't think you can apply the credit towards _buying _the Kindle Fire. But once you've purchased one, your first $40 of ebooks/apps/music/video are "on the house", as it were...


No, sorry, I was talking about the KINDLE40 code, not the credit. I tried to use the KINDLE40 on a Kindle Fire I had in my cart....

Perhaps the model I tried it on isn't part of the promotion, or perhaps, as was said earlier, it's for selected people only.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just ordered an HDX7 and was told I couldn't apply the code. Booo, hisss!  
But the good news is, I'm officially on HDX7 watch!!!  Due in Thursday.


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Did they allow you to get the promotion? They didn't give me a $40 credit, but they _are_ giving me a $40 refund. That means my total cost for the Kindle Fire HD will be $78!


Sorry but just saw your question. I was offered the $25 discount but passed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

butchd5 said:


> Sorry but just saw your question. I was offered the $25 discount but passed.


Yay, HappyGuy!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Shipped!! Still due in tomorrow. Hmmm, I wonder if I can start loading it up now.  Off to try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Shipped!! Still due in tomorrow. Hmmm, I wonder if I can start loading it up now. Off to try.


'slong as it's listed in MYK you should . . . .with books, at least. . . . you can't put apps on it until you get it and connect it to wifi and it phones home.


----------



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

Odd. I just called and talked to some guy and simply explained that as anXmas shopper I dont like to buy something and see a better deal come down immediately after. I only asked him to credit the new HDX7 for the difference in deals 

He says I see you're a great customer and I am going to credit your amazon account with $20


----------



## Sybergypsy (Oct 4, 2013)

I just contacted cs via chat and I they gave me a 40 refund for the 8.9 Fire HDX ordered in September-

I love Amazon customer service and you guys for letting me know about this.

Sybergypsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I got an email confirming my $40 refund. Amazon's customer service truly is outstanding. Back when I was trying to choose between the Kindle 2 and the brand new Nook, it was Amazon's reputation for excellent customer service that finally tipped me their way. I'm so glad!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm going to call CS and see if I can get the credit. Someone goofed when they decided to give it to only certain people. What? They don't think we talk to each other?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to call CS and see if I can get the credit. Someone goofed when they decided to give it to only certain people. What? They don't think we talk to each other?


Well, really, probably not. I mean, kboards not withstanding, there are hundreds of thousands of kindle owners, maybe millions, who wouldn't have a clue they could maybe get it after the fact.

FWIW, I've asked for credits before in this sort of situation. Sometimes they say 'yes', which I think is VERY GENEROUS and more than I am entitled to; sometimes they say 'no', which is disappointing but not really unexpected. So I don't worry about it. Won't stop me from checking Amazon next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I checked and was also told it was a targeted email promotion.  *shrug*  It was worth a try.

Betsy


----------

